# Rapido 9048df windscreen



## 106309 (Aug 6, 2007)

I needed to call in Autoglass today to repair a stone chip. It was done, but the repair could not be guaranteed because of the fine lines coming from the affected area. This set me wondering whether the screen was a standard size or special to Rapido. Has anyone needed a replacement screen for a Rapido A class and how long did it take to get one?


----------



## 120445 (Feb 16, 2009)

I believe it is a Rapido only item as it has a Rapido logo on it and when I took out my policy with Safeguard they said that it would take some time for Autoglass to source one but it was possible.

My windscreen excess is £100 which I thought was steep but then I found out that the screen is over £1200 to buy so I suppose its not so steep after all.

Steve


----------

